# [APP][4.0+] TenniSim 1.1.1 - Feb 03, 2014



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

This one is for all you tennis fans out there (or fans of sims in general)!

*DESCRIPTION*
TenniSim lets you simulate all four major tennis Grand Slams; you start with current top 16 ATP players in the world, but who will be #1 years down the road? Federer? Nadal? Run TenniSim and find out!

Features:
- Simulates matches from round of 16 through to the final
- Real-time score updates
- Players with higher points/rank have advantage in matches
- Automatically updates player statistics after each tournament
- Displays detailed player information (rank, points, win/loss, etc.)
- Provides ability to adjust game speed

This app is not affiliated with the ATP World Tour.

*WHAT'S NEW*
1.1.1 (Feb 03, 2014)
- Tournament color schemes are now unique!
- Current champion and runner-up of current tournament now in different colors (yellow-orange and gray respectively)
- Made default game speed faster!
- UI fix

1.0.1 (Feb 01, 2014)
- Fixed bug where player statistics were not getting set correctly

*PLAY STORE LINK*
TenniSim


----------

